
Big mouth in the front - ivan
http://www.37signals.com/svn/images/time-big.jpg
======
ivan
<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1622565,00.html>

~~~
webwright
"To help build Basecamp, Campfire and the company's other core applications,
Hansson developed Ruby on Rails. It gives 37signals' software a consistent
look: sleek, friendly and without the extraneous bells and whistles that
plague much of the bloated software sold by larger companies."

I didn't know that Rails came with a built in "look".

